# Anyone know what this French construction is?



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

We spotted a wonderful piece of machinery in a field while out cycling around the south side of the Loire, near Couture / Angers. It seems to be some sort of turbine and it has a trough at the bottom, with a pipe from the brick building, but we've no idea what it is for.
A photo can be found here:
CandaKubicki Blog
If anything needed an interpretation board it was this - someone on MHF must know. We look forward to hearing your ideas.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

probably powering a pump from a well.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A guess only....it's a (homemade) wind pump to pump up water from an underground source into the trough for the animals in the field - ?

Either that or it's a grand metal sculpture !

G


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Wonder if it has something to do with weather....or my first inclination was a very elaborate lightning rod! :lol: :lol:


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

water pump for the well :lol:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Sure looks like a water pump


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you sure it is not a folly?
Gerry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A weather recording station.for wind, temp and humidity etc.

if you look closely you can see this, try zooming in.simples. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is it my fear of heights - or does the spiral ladder look just a tad bit flimsy?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

A wind turbine for pumping water from a (presumably) deep well. We saw a number of these recently in the Nievre region, although none of them were as grand as this one.

Caulkhead


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Nah its just so they can watch Eastenders!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*enders*



bigfoot said:


> Nah its just so they can watch Eastenders!!!


Now come one, Nobody watches Shoutenders do they?


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Thanks everyone for your thoughts.
On first encountering it as we cycled around the corner we thought it was a sculpture. However, the water pump is the most likely.
I don't know about the ladder being flimsy, but we were very disappointed we couldn't climb up it.
Good wishes
CandA


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Up ere lad we`d call it a duinz for a wotsit.

Dave p


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

you are all wrong: Its a starter motor for a racing turkey :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
dave p


----------

